# size 15 bike shoes ?



## Big Moosey (Aug 16, 2004)

I wear a size 15 regular shoe, and i cant find any size 15 shoes for clipless pedals. 

i have size 14 adidas sandals taht my feet seem to fit into just fine. but thats also with no socks, and my adidas sneakers that are size 15 are also a little small ... so im in quite a pinch here. can anyone help me find 15s ?


----------



## NorCal Rider (Jul 21, 2004)

Big Moosey said:


> I wear a size 15 regular shoe, and i cant find any size 15 shoes for clipless pedals.
> 
> i have size 14 adidas sandals taht my feet seem to fit into just fine. but thats also with no socks, and my adidas sneakers that are size 15 are also a little small ... so im in quite a pinch here. can anyone help me find 15s ?


SIDI makes some size 15 (Eurpoean 50), go to the Turner board and look for Bikezilla, he just was talking about it over there.....

Good Luck!


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

*Sidi*

I'm sure I've seen a few companies who offer size 50, but the only one I'm sure of is Sidi. I have a large-ish size 14 foot regularily and I got a pair of Sidi Genius road shoes in size 49 mega (their wide designation) and my feet were swimming in them. Waaay too big. The 49's in the non-mega size are the nicest fitting shoes I've ever owned.


----------



## skyblau (Apr 5, 2004)

*Size 15 MTB shoes*

I have size US 15 (EUR 50) feet as well. I am currently using a pair of SIDI Dominator 4 Mega (wide fit, they also have a regular and narrow fit) and a pair of LAKE MX 101 shoes. Both pairs are Shimano SPD compatible. The SIDI shoes are the best for riding, but are not so good for walking. I use the LAKE shoes when I go exploring new trails just in case I have to walk a signicant section.

I also know of two other models:

Diadora Geko (EUR 50) and Nike Kato ATB Shoes size 14.5 that may be big enough with thin socks.

The SIDI shoes are definitely the best for riding in. You can read the reviews on MTBR and make up your own opinion. They are more expensive but will probably last longer.

It is probably easiest to buy the shoes from an online bikeshop. Look for one with a suitable returns policy in case the shoes do not fit. Most LBS do not stock big shoes.

If you find any other brands please let me know.

There are custom MTB shoe manufactureres as well, but that gets very expensive.

Here are the links you might find useful:

http://www.sidiusa.com/mtbs/index.html

http://www.lakecycling.com/trail.html

http://www.diadora.com/webapp.diadora.com/webapp.prodotti/fe/cycling/scheda.do?pid=507

http://www.nikecycling.com/


----------



## Mista D (Aug 13, 2004)

Big Moosey said:


> I wear a size 15 regular shoe, and i cant find any size 15 shoes for clipless pedals.
> 
> i have size 14 adidas sandals taht my feet seem to fit into just fine. but thats also with no socks, and my adidas sneakers that are size 15 are also a little small ... so im in quite a pinch here. can anyone help me find 15s ?


Hi, I live in europe but I found that Shimano makes big shoe sizes (I baught a 14) Otherwhise afew years back Their was teh John Lock (or something) that made really big shoes : a 13 was like a 14

I'd look to Shimano's


----------

